# Looking for bottom fed RDAs



## stevie g (31/3/16)

Do any retailers have BF RDAs in stock?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Do any retailers have BF RDAs in stock?.



http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/radius-drip-tips-bottom-feed/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Divan Smit (31/3/16)

@Sprint 
We have to RDA's that has the bottom feed pin.

1) Velocity Mini RDA
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/velocity-mini-clone-539?category=90

2) Vortice RDA
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/vortice-rda-clone-545?category=90

Free overnight shipping on all orders
VC

Reactions: Like 3


----------

